# Scarecrow Name Ideas?



## seddesign (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Fellow Haunters!

I am in the midst of Scarecrow making for my daughter's "Parade of Scarecrows" Contest and I need to think up a name! 

Concept: The Scarecrow will have a Pumpkin/Skeleton head with a big toothy smile, a bony-pumpkin body, overalls, and some prop crows mixed in. ( I am using Stolloween tutorials for inspiration and for character development--his stuff is always spooky but appropriate for kids. Thanks Stolloween for the inspiration!).

So--he is a cheery, bony, kinda of pumpkin scarecrow. Any suggestions on names?

Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Samuel Scarington:jol:


----------



## seddesign (Sep 12, 2013)

I dig it! Thanks for the input!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Pump Skellinton.


----------

